# We finally know Tobi's true identity



## gokujr1000 (Aug 29, 2012)

It was the Ramen Noodle guy the whole time.



Spoiler



loljks it's Obito Uchiha


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> It was the Ramen Noodle guy the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me link!
I wanna know more!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh who didn't see that coming 200 chapters earlier.
I'm not into Naruto like I was 5 years ago but even I knew who he was.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 29, 2012)

os otaku pira!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

Obviously obito

*OBIT*o

You can spell tobi with obito, one eyed masks...etc etc.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 29, 2012)

But it only makes sense if Tobi/Obito used a time traveling jutsu.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Obviously obito
> 
> *OBIT*o
> 
> You can spell tobi with obito, one eyed masks...etc etc.


+1.
I have been about 99% sure it's been obitio the whole time.

Just have to skip the "T" begin read at "O" and when you reach the last "O" you circle around to the beginning and read "T" & "O"


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's not that surprising. However, they better explained it well because a lot of events in Naruto have just mindfucking as hell. If they don't explain it well, I'll stop reading the series.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 29, 2012)

i prefer one piece


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been calling him Tobito for ages


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2012)

Spoilers ahead for those that have yet to come to the 4th ninja war



Spoiler



Well most of the community found out who Tobi was by his obvious name. I guess the writer found out and trying to dwell our thoughts elsewhere by putting random shits like hes madara etc.
A theory by a dude from manga fox i found interesting. Be careful as if it turns out true can pretty much spoil everything


Spoiler



This is all a theory but surprisingly fits well found everywhere on the net:
1st Tobi=Madara Uchiha. Madara hid his face so no one would know who he was. He then continued his goals. He then ran into Kagami Uchiha.

2nd Tobi= Kagami Uchiha. Kagami shared the same goals as Madara. He awakened his MS. Now here's where it gets tricky. Kagami has the same MS ability as Obito. Why you ask? Obito is Kagami's son. Kagami took on the mantle of being "Tobi" after Madara died. He's the one who gave the Rinnegan to Nagato. He's the one who controlled the Mizukage. He's the one who fought Minato, not Obito. He's the one who told Yahiko to start the Akatsuki.

3rd Tobi=Obito. Obito awakened his MS on the day he was crushed by the rocks. The intense feelings of loss he thought he was going to have. The loss of the 2 people closest to him(Kakashi and Rin) awakened his MS. Thanks to his MS, he accidently went into the other dimension before the rest of the rocks totally crushed him. There he stayed. Kagami who went into his dimension found Obito there, close to death and brought him to his lab. Infused him with Zetsu tissue and brain washed him into going with his and Madaras goal. Kagami was Obito's father so it's not far-fetched to think he would listen to his father. Once Kagami died, Obito took over the mantle of "Tobi". He's the one we know and love. He's the one who helped Itachi kill the Uchiha Clan.

As for Kisame thinking Obito was Madara/Kagami. Kagami controlled Yagura, but at some point Obito started to do that, that's why Kisame recognized Tobi Obito. Remember,Kisame doesn't know how the real Madara looks like.

Tobi is not a person, it's an ideal.
Taken from mangafox by userIllusive Frame
Now there is some thing i want to say about this as i doesnt agree 100%
The hole is we know too little about Uchiha Kagami to say anything and the fact that i believe Tobi got his MS by killing Rin. Why? Kishimoto. Its time for you to tell us more about Rin and how she died.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

A Naruto plot twist?






Wow this changes absolutely everything... wait, never mind, I meant nothing.

My bad, I keep mixing the two up.


----------



## shengtian (Aug 30, 2012)

Continue to watch.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 30, 2012)

People always suspected he was Obito but others came up with smarter explanations which didn't create plot holes. I know Kishi hasn't explained what pushed obito to turn evil but right now there's alot of shit he needs to explain.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 30, 2012)

Holy fucking what, I seriously didn't expect that.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 30, 2012)

This whole Obito/Tobi/Madara thing is really fucktipated...


First off, Madara is Madara. Dead.

Obito, possibly but very unlikely to be Tobi. Consider when the village was attacked (now here is where i could be wrong). Obito couldn't possibly be Tobi.


Now for the shell, that is, Tobi...is most likely someone who's just 'skipping' bodies, similar to Orochimaru.

Think about it carefully, consider when Minato fought Tobi, consider Obito in the scenario...a bit impossible, right?


I think Tobi was using an 'old body' back then when he attacked the village and since then started to use Obito's body...


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 30, 2012)

*gets popcorn*
*watches/reads the reaction of others*

nevermind... i guess many of us saw that coming...
i thought the author would pull one nasty trick on us.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Aug 30, 2012)

Wait... I didn't even know Tobi was supposed to be a seperate charcter. 0_o
I always thought that Madara just called his disguised form "Tobi" and that's all. Even considering the Anime, where Tobi sometimes has his own voice.
WTF, Mr. Kishimoto, WTF?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 30, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> I know Kishi hasn't explained what pushed obito to turn evil


Tobi wants to complete the eye of the moon plan to control everything. While doing so, eliminating all wars and such.
In Tobi eyes, he isn't evil/bad,but just think this is the right thing to do.

At least this is what I gathered.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 30, 2012)

it was obvious from miles away.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

How...how did Tobi fight Minato then? ._.
Minato was Obito's teacher, and was also older than him. The Tobi who fought Minato at the time of Naruto's birth was as tall as Yondaime. So unless he went through a mutated growth spurt, it's not possible.
Time travelling jutsu, let s get it!
One another note, I found this pic somwhere. Looks pretty cool. :x


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 30, 2012)

As a friend of mine phrased it... WORST KEPT SECRET EVER.


DarkraiHunter said:


> How...how did Tobi fight Minato then? ._.
> Minato was Obito's teacher, and was also older than him. The Tobi who fought Minato at the time of Naruto's birth was as tall as Yondaime. So unless he went through a mutated growth spurt, it's not possible.
> Time travelling jutsu, let s get it!
> One another note, I found this pic somwhere. Looks pretty cool. :x



Well there are several speculations. One, he had a insanely quick growth spurt (presumably from Zetsu's cells. Now why did I say that? Cos one of speculation is that his crushed half of his body is regenerated via Zetsu which may/may not explain why the perma-Sharingan is still there) I admit it is not foolproof. If it were Zetsu, then why is half his body scarred and possessing the Sharingan? This implies that that is his original body, I would say. Then seriously. How did his body even survive that. I mean if the boulder couldn't destroy his body then surely the others could have saved him, right? Think I may have gotten a few facts wrong. It has been quite a while LOL :\

Second theory. It was not Obito at all. Kinda like Batman. Behind the mask and cape need not necessarily be Bruce Wayne. He is just a symbol.

But even assuming all that in the former is true. How the haxxor (see what I did there? Nvm bad joke attempt) did his skill level increase that drastically? Which leads me to think that someone taught him how to use it. Kakashi only learnt (?) it recently. So I think that person is the guy behind the mask whom Minato fought.

Yeap this is my 2 cents.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 30, 2012)

Yesterday morning was possibly the most times i have possibly cussed in a rapid succession. I think i said "Shit" atleast 40 times in the span of a minute.

On the upside, much much more characterization for Kakashi. On the downside Kishi just played into the hands of all the theorists, also, just opened up a crapload of massive plot holes. I was hoping it would have been Izuna personally.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Yesterday morning was possibly the most times i have possibly cussed in a rapid succession. I think i said "Shit" atleast 40 times in the span of a minute.
> 
> On the upside, much much more characterization for Kakashi. On the downside Kishi just played into the hands of all the theorists, also, just opened up a crapload of massive plot holes. I was hoping it would have been Izuna personally.


I have faith in Kishi, he'll pull it together.
Also, now that you mention it, I predict a lot of plot holes to surface.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree with the body snatching thing, I actually had someone tell me about that theory nearly 2 years ago actually. But maybe Tobi is a title passed down or a title Obito adopted.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 31, 2012)

Personally, I had totally forgotten who Obitio was by this point and had to look it up. But yeah, as others have said, tons of plot holes incoming.


----------



## Hellmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

I remember my reaction to this 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## Hellmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Think about it carefully, consider when Minato fought Tobi, consider Obito in the scenario...a bit impossible, right?



... obito whould have been 18 by that time so its him


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2012)

no one wants to know how is the face of kakashi.....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 31, 2012)

This just proves that Naruto was a piece of shit from the very beginning. Everyone predicted this outcome years ago. Just like how everyone knew the 4th was Naruto's father.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 11, 2012)

So it seems like the 



Spoiler



the latest chapter confirmed who saved obito and the nxt one will show his relationship with madara.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm glad about the five kages. 
especially tsunade. 



Spoiler



PLEASE LET THEM DIE THIS TIME! FOR REALZ!!!



i bet there's gonna be some awesome jutsu that will revive them again. oh wait...she already said she can save them.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 12, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i'm glad about the five kages.
> especially tsunade.
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm going to not use spoiler tags this post because if you've read the past 3 pages this whole topic is spoiler infested.

Anyway back to the reply, I think Tsunade will revive the other Kage's before dying, she's cut in half so yeah, and once she dies Naruto can step up and skip a bunch of ranks and get Hokage, or Kakashi can be Kage ;D


----------



## Narayan (Sep 12, 2012)

i believe she'll still live. she said "my body can wait."

this is the second time sandkage(i totally forgot his name coz this had been going on for like forever) died and will be revived again.
kakashi's death _was_ sad. i feel like some legit deaths felt less memorable because of the revives.



Spoiler: this is who tobi should be


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i believe she'll still live. she said "my body can wait."
> 
> this is the second time sandkage(i totally forgot his name coz this had been going on for like forever) died and will be revived again.
> kakashi's death _was_ sad. i feel like some legit deaths felt less memorable because of the revives.


Why is Tsunade downed so brutal vs the others? Snap her in 1/2 and the others just get beat up. It pretty much a slap on the wrist vs a full whipping in comparison.  
It's crazy that her power is keeping her alive even if it instant regeneration.


Narayan said:


> Spoiler: this is who tobi should be





Spoiler: Nope!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 13, 2012)

The thing I don't get is where the fight can really go from here. I mean, if Marada could defeat all 5 Kages by himself, I don't know what realistic hope there really is for Naruto at this point.


----------

